# Ever thought of Investing in Golf?



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

I found this wesite about a year ago, that allows you to trade shares of your favorite golfers (and sports teams) , and earn dividends when they perform well.

Since then, I have been extremely involved managing my portfolio (it has become my favorite hobby), and collecting a great return on my investment. If this sound intriging to you, here is a link that offers all new sign-ups FREE $25 to try out the site and see how it works:

http://www.AllSportsMarket.com/Index.asp?affiliate=4223

this link is also good for a 100% match, if you should decide to deposit

Andrew Shields

[email protected]


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

This sounds like an excellent idea. If im going to put my money anywhere than it will be on tiger like pretty much everyone else.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, That looks like a great place to invest. I really could see my self using this, great site!

I would probably invest in something more predictable although, because golf is really an up and down sport, not really knowing who is going to win from one week to the next.

This seems like a great money maker, Andrew how much money have you made so far off of this site?


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

To be perfectly honest, i could only afford to invest $200 when i found this site. (I am like every other college student...poor). They did give(and they still offer) me a matching of my 1st deposit, so i started out with $400.

Since my start in Oct of last year, I have made 3 withdrawals of $100 each, and my portfolio is currently worth about $800...modest, i know, but someone with a 'chunk o change' could make some serious money.

email me if ya want...be glad to help 

A Shields


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, that is awesome. I might seriously think of investing. Although I don't reall have a lot of money to invest. Maybe if I can save up a couple hundred I would invest it. 

Has all of your investments been in golf, or have you been investing in other sports?


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

i built my portfolio by buying/selling other sports (mostly baseball, hockey), now i have begun to invest long term in golf. the golf dividends have been fantastic each week, proving a steady stream of income.

dont worry about not having a lot to invest...minimum is $25...also you can use the link in my original post to get the 100% of your 1st deposit...

hope to see you on there...if you like sports, you will love it there!

Andrew


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

It definitely seems like an interesting idea.. but I don't know if I'd call it 'investing.' I consider this more of a fun diversion, but if you're going to invest, I wouldn't leave it up to such chance as someone I don't know's sports ability.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

GolfLine said:


> It definitely seems like an interesting idea.. but I don't know if I'd call it 'investing.' I consider this more of a fun diversion, but if you're going to invest, I wouldn't leave it up to such chance as someone I don't know's sports ability.


you make valid points, however you are negletting to take into acount the fluctuating stock values themselves...quite offten, there are WAY underpiced stocks...

thats how ive made the majority of my capital.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

as i noticed several of you have signed up, Im curious to know what you thought of the site...

if you have any ideas, I would love to hear them.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

just a quick note to let all of you that have joined so far, AllSportsMarket has just announced an IPO.

On April 10th, they will release 1 new golfer - Geoff Ogilvy - and various other teams...

Thought id post this here to let you know that IPO's have been the very best investment for me to date...naturally a great way to start your portfolio.  

Andrew


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

This is interesting. Investing in golf seems like a wise investment compare to the crazy markets of today. Who knows I may get more bang out of my buck from the game of golf.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

i have stopped investing it the NASDAQ as a result of this new market...by the way, this company plans to go public with its own IPO in August of this year (hint, hint)


Also, new player and team IPO's happening right now and rest of weekend...come check it out.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

AShields said:


> i have stopped investing it the NASDAQ as a result of this new market...by the way, this company plans to go public with its own IPO in August of this year (hint, hint)
> 
> 
> Also, new player and team IPO's happening right now and rest of weekend...come check it out.




Specifically to come: Fred Couples & Camilo Villegas


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

Bigbertha said:


> This sounds like an excellent idea. If im going to put my money anywhere than it will be on tiger like pretty much everyone else.



i have to agree...over the last 8 months, Tiger has been a constant earner.


----------



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

I didn't know anything like this was available. Are you sure it isn't just a legalized or hidden way to gamble?  That's a serious question, by the way. I'm very curious. I'm going to read through the site some more and probably come back with questions.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

Sunchild said:


> I didn't know anything like this was available. Are you sure it isn't just a legalized or hidden way to gamble?  That's a serious question, by the way. I'm very curious. I'm going to read through the site some more and probably come back with questions.



Can this clip play for you?

It is a 15 min interview with the company prez this morning on ESPN radio in several canadian cities:

http://www.sportstradingsecrets.com/Chris_4-9-06.mp3


----------



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

That answered a lot of questions. Thanks for posting it. I created my free account, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I'll need to do some research first.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Investing*

The only thing I'm really investing in golf is time? That is a sure thing, to be out on the course among the wide open. Golf and me get along very well. She I completely invest only in time on the course.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

Sunchild said:


> That answered a lot of questions. Thanks for posting it. I created my free account, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I'll need to do some research first.



Try these treads from their forum:

http://www.allsportsmarket.com/forums/Forum_Frame.asp?FID=9&MID=49462&FName=Announcement+Discussions

http://www.allsportsmarket.com/forums/Forum_Frame.asp?FID=17&MID=77923&FName=Libertarian's+Corner


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

Sunchild said:


> That answered a lot of questions. Thanks for posting it. I created my free account, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I'll need to do some research first.



So, Sunchild, what do you think of the site...btw, what is your user name on there...ill look for you in the forums...


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

quite an interesting and novel idea... wonder if we'll see it spread to other sports?


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> quite an interesting and novel idea... wonder if we'll see it spread to other sports?


ASM covers everything from the four major leagues, colleges, Fifa Soccer, even european soccer and aussie football.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

did you get the PM i sent you?

the offer is almost over.

Andrew


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Nice*

That is pretty cool. I think I could get addicted to that. I am afraid that I would be putting all of my money on my favorite teams though! Ugh! I need to get over my feelings for my teams.


----------



## AShields (Mar 28, 2006)

ronaldo0501 said:


> That is pretty cool. I think I could get addicted to that. I am afraid that I would be putting all of my money on my favorite teams though! Ugh! I need to get over my feelings for my teams.


did you get your signup bonuses?

[email protected] -- feel free to contact me


----------

